# THE CHARLOTTE MECK. POLICE EXAM IN N.C.



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: :? I AM GOING TO CHARLOTTE N.C. TO TAKE thier POLICE EXAM HAS ANYONE GONE THROUGH THIS PROSSES IN CHARLOTTE AND ANY ADVICE THANKS


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Let me know how it goes, I might possibly take the test as well. I hope you are a college graduate with a BS/BA, cause if not pay won't be to good. I checked out the web site. I must say things are relatively cheaper down there compared to up here. Nice city; I hope you can adapt to the heat, it gets very hot in the summer.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I am originally from MA, and now a officer in Greensboro NC. Charlotte is a great agecy and pay well.

Tack, cost of living is low and real estate is affordable, unlike MA. Summer months are bearable, just stay in the A.C. ha ha

You guys should check out Greensboro. Great department, and also one of the highest paid in the state. If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Tarheelcop if you could that would be cool; I might be going down there in august with the family to my mom's home town of Dunn. My only big problem is the time and place to stay. Oh yeah what time of the year do they hold the academy? You're right about one thing the heat is unbearable in the summer. :sun: nfire:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hey tarheelcop,

Where in MA are you from - I think I know a few people who are down in that area. Send me a PM.

-Eric


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Tack,

We conduct our own academy, and have usually two a year. A class is currently in progess right now, and will be graduating in July. I know they are thinking about another academy in the near future. I'll try to find out the exact date.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey Taraheelcop, do they take laterals?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Macop,

Yes they do. Check out this web-site, it should be helpful.

http://www.jus.state.nc.us/otsmain/otslat.htm


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Tarheelcop; any news of the departments down there? I just might be hitchin' up the wagon and moving south.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Greensboro is taking applications now. I believe the test will be coming up soon. The recruiter's e-mail is [email protected]. If your interested send him a e-mail. If you have any questions about the agency let me know.


----------

